# Jet JJP-12 Planer/Jointer combo (Jointer mode)



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

That thing looks fantastic!

Are you ready to part with your planer? Is the fence solid, flat and 45 from end to end?


----------



## GaryB (Apr 30, 2008)

I sold both my planer and jointer via Craig's list about 2 weeks ago. I feel that the new owner's got good machines, and I was able to pay for nearly half of the new machine with the proceeds. The fence if very solid when secured in place, and it is very flat in both planes. It measures just over 43 inches long, and will tilt to 45 degrees (only will tilt away from operator).


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

This is the mode I would buy it for!

Thanks for the review!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the review GaryB.. I have been lusting after this machine for a couple of months. Do they offer it with a carbide/helical head?


----------



## GaryB (Apr 30, 2008)

Did not consider a helical cutter for now, just due to cost. Not sure what Jet or the aftermarket currently has to offer.
Gary


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Great way to finance it. I'm afraid my planer would fetch ~ 25 bucks LOL


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been looking at all available 12 inch combo machines and the JET seems to be my favorite because you don't have to move the fence or guard to convert it from jointer to planer mode but…

is you table not completely machined? I looked at one at Performance Line tool and the jointer beds had a bunch of flutes or something. This was only on the combo machine. Their stand alone jointer's beds were completely machined. I'm wondering if yours was similar and why would they do this.


----------

